# Analoge Schultertasten bei Gamepads Logitech Dual Action/F310, Microsoft XBox 360 Controller bzw. Razer Onza Tournament Edition?



## brennmeister0815 (29. August 2011)

Hi-Ho alle zusammen,
hmmm, ich bin am grübeln und komme nicht weiter. Welcher diese Gamepads hat _analoge_ Schultertasten:

Logitech Dual Action Gamepad
Logitech CH - Logitech Dual Action

Logitech Gamepad F310
Logitech CH - Logitech Gamepad F310 für PC

Razer Onza Tournament Edition
Razer Onza Tournament Edition Xbox 360® Gaming Controller | Offizieller Razer

Microsoft XBox 360 Controller
Xbox 360 Controller für Windows - Games - Hardware - Microsoft

Um der von mir erwarteten Frage zuvorzukommen: Es geht mir um die Spielsteuerung in NfS WORLD Need for Speed World - Introduction Es wird mir aller Voraussicht nach zur Individualisierung der Spielsteuerung nichts andere übrig bleiben, als das Tool Xpadder http://xpadder.com/ anzuwenden. Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Tool bislang _keine_. Jedenfalls möchte ich Gas/Bremse auf die Schultertasten _links_ legen. Es wäre m.E. besser, wenn diese Tasten analog wären.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

Also, beim Xbox-Pad sind die analog oder aber gut "analog simuliert". Auf jeden Fall kannst Du damit kontrolliert Gas geben, jedenfalls relativ gut. Ich tu mich da bei F1 2010 und vor allem NFS Shift (wegen der meganervösen Fahrphsyik) relativ schwer, auf Anhieb zB von Vollgas auf 30% Gas zu gehen, so dass ich oft lieber einfach ganz vom Gas gehe und dann schubweise nach"gase", wobei ich da mit mehr Übung sicher besser hinkriegen würde.


Du meinst doch die Tasten, die hier mit 1 und 2 benannt sind: http://www.drwindows.de/attachments...c-optimale-tastenbelegung-fuer-controller.jpg oder?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. August 2011)

@ *Herbboy*: Danke für Deine -erste- Antwort 

@ *Community*: *Wer spielt NfS WORLD mit Gamepad? Eure Hilfe wird dringend gebraucht!*

*Das Problem:*
Das Spiel Need for Speed World lässt sich, soweit mir bekannt, nur mit Tastatur und diversen Gamepads steuern: EA-Foren Zu Testzwecken habe ich mir ein Gamepad Logitech 'Dual Action' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besorgt. Mit der voreingestellten Belegung von analog-Stick und Tasten bin ich überhaupt _nicht_ zufrieden! Lenken links/rechts mit dem linken analog-Stick, Beschleunigen/Bremsen jeweils linke/rechte untere Schultertaste. Wie sich im Rennen die Powerups einsetzen lassen, hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen.
Gerne möchte ich die Belegung der Steuerbefehle auf dem Gamepad nach meinen Wünschen ändern. Da es im Spiel unter den 'Optionen' nicht einfach so möglich ist, habe ich mich mit dem Programm 'Xpadder' Xpadder.com beschäftigt. Die Bedienung ist recht intuitiv. Von mir gewünscht ist, die Steuerung wie folgt auf ein Gamepad zu belegen:
Links/Rechts lenken: Rechter analog-Sstick
Beschleunigen: Linke _obere_ Schultertaste
Bremsen/Rückwärts fahren: Linke _untere_ Schultertaste
Powerups aktivieren: Digitales Steuerkreuz
Sonderfunktionen (Zum Stützpunkt, Push-to-talk etc.): Auswahltasten 1, 2, 3, 4
Soweit habe ich alles mit Xpadder konfigurieren können, es kommt aber zum Problem, dass der Wagen nicht richtig beschleunigt. Wenn man so sagen kann, die Kiste 'stottert'. Ich vermute, dass es zu einem Konflikt bei Steuerung/Tastenbelegung kommt. Interessant: Wenn ich die Steuerung für Beschleunigen auf den linken analog-Stick lege, funktioniert es einwandfrei  Damit kann ich aber nicht umgehen  Weiter interessant: Die Belegung für Bremsen/Rückwärts fahren auf Schultertaste verursacht _keinen_ Konflikt, funktioniert einwandfrei 
Nun wollte ich kontrollieren, welche Steuerung, Tastatur oder Gamepad, im Spiel eingestellt ist, ich rufe die 'Optionen' auf, finde aber nichts  
An dieser Stelle geht es darum, den Fehler zu finden und zu beheben. Eine Möglichkeit wäre das Logitech 'Dual Action' Gamepad, der Testversuch mit einem Microsoft XBox 360 Controller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist eine Möglichkeit. Auch wenn ich nicht (mehr) ein Freund von Razer's Hardware bin, das Gamepad Onza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre -auch- von Interesse. Im Grunde sollte Razer's Pad technisch mit dem Original von Microsoft identisch sein, oder? Soll heißen, wenn das Spiel mit Microsoft's Pad funktioniert, folglich auch mit dem kleinen Schwarzen von Razer?! Die beiden 'Trigger'-Hebel unter den Schultertasten sollten meines Erachtens eine _analoge_ Funktionsweise aufweisen.
Ja, mein Post ist nun recht umfangreich geworden, ich erhoffe mir, mit der detaillierten Beschreibung für eine schnelle Lösungsfindung beitragen zu können.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. August 2011)

auf der xbox pad grafik:
1 und 2 sind für gas etc... perfekt nutzbar, diese sind analog oder halten sich zummindest dafür, bei 3 und 4 als gas kannste des knicken, meiner erfahrung nach sind die digital und nicht als gas bei rennspielen geeignet 

die restlichen pads kenn ich nicht und so


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

Ja, 3 und 4 sind ebenfalls "an/aus"-Buttons. Aber 1 und 2 sind definitiv so, dass man dosiert Gas geben kann. Ich hab auch das Logitech Rumblepad, da ist das ganz anders, da gibt es nur 100% Gas oder kein Gas.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (31. August 2011)

Hmmm 
In Sachen anderes Gamepad richte ich meine Augenmerk auf den Microsoft XBox 360 Controller, den es auch in schwarz gibt Xbox 360 Controller für Windows  Mit Razer werde ich einfach nicht (mehr) 'warm'  
Meine Tastenbelegung nach Wunsch wäre dann:
Links/Rechts lenken: Rechter analog-Stick (9)
Beschleunigen: Linke _untere_ -analoge- Schultertaste (1)
Bremsen/Rückwärts fahren: Linke _obere_ -digitale- Schultertaste (3)
Powerups aktivieren: Digitales Steuerkreuz (8)
Sonderfunktionen (Zum Stützpunkt, Push-to-talk etc.): Auswahltasten blau/grün/rot/gelb (10)
Zum Beschleunigen/Gas geben ist die analoge Schultertaste (1) optimal, u.a. wäre der 'perfekte Start' leichter zu händeln. Bremsen mit der digitalen  Schultertaste (3) sehe ich _nicht_ als Problem. Bei einem Spiel  wie NfS WORLD mit Abstinenz halbwegs realistischer Fahrphysik, heißt es  kurz anbremsen (100%) und zack 'rum.
Beim Logitech Dual Action Gamepad  sind m.E. _alle_ Schultertasten digital 

Kann mir (irgend-)jemand sagen, wie die Tastenbelegung bei NfS WORLD und dem Gamepad Microsoft XBox 360 Controller ist? Erfahrungswerte in Sachen Xpadder sind hier auch _sehr_ gerne gesehen!


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

Also, die Standardbegelung wird mit sicherheit bei Bremse/Rückwärts auf der rechten UNTEREN Taste liegen, weil man ja auch mal nicht unbedingt vollbremst.  Wieso willst Du das auf die obere taste legen? ^^  

Wie das im Endeffekt dann bei NSF World ist, weiß ich aber nicht. Bei zB NFS Shift konnte ich, wenn ich mich nicht total täusche, jede taste belegen, wie ich will.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. September 2011)

Ja, es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Funktion 'Bremse/Rückwärts' bei der Standartkonfiguration auf der rechten unteren Taste liegt. Das liegt mir aber nicht so sehr. Mit der rechten Hand möchte ich links/rechts lenken, mit der linken Hand beschleunigen bzw. bremsen. Mit dieser Konfig habe ich zum Beispiel 'Split/Second - Velocity' komplett durchgespielt. Wie in meinem vorigen Post geschreiben, stellt es für mich kein Problem dar, wenn die Funktion 'Bremse/Rückwärts' auf der oberen (digitalen) Taste liegt, kurz 100% anbremsen und 'rum um die Ecke. Wichtig(er) ist das 'gefühlvolle' Beschleunigen.
Das Problem bei NfS WORLD ist, dass im Spiel offensichtlich keine Änderung der Tastenbelegung möglich ist. Daher war und ist auch meine Frage wegen Tipps & Tricks zum Tool 'Xpadder'. In dem dortigen Forum habe ich mein Anliegen bereits ebenfalls geposted, eine mir weiterhelfende Antwort steht bislang aus. Auch aus diesem Grund habe ich diesen Thread hier erstellt. Ist mein Anliegen so _speziell_?!


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2011)

Frag das lieber im Rennspielforum, denn da laufen die Leute rum, die sich mit dem Spiel auskennen. Dass aber Leute, die an Eingabegeräten Interesse haben, zufälig dann genau dieses Spiel haben UND ein Problem mit dem Umbelegen haben UNd vor allem dann auch noch in Deinen Thread schauen, obwohl der Spieltitel nicht im Threadtitel steht, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. September 2011)

Gute Idee, wird erledigt.


----------

